# Wood finish on Executive (53)



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Can someone please tell me the name/style of the woodwork in my A/S Executive with a "53" plate 
I wish to make a removable shelf across the hab door , and would like to keep it the same style as the rest


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I'd think the colour/finish was probably unique to Auto Sleeper. It may be worth a call to their customer services team in the Cotswolds.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I must agree with Phil, contact the A/S manufacturer who are more than helpful when it comes to any bodywork issues. They asked me for a model number printed inside the glove box which enabled them to recognise the exact build of your unit. Good Luck! rosalanhttp://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/biggrin.gif


----------

